# Need Dx code..Help Please....



## pajohnson (Nov 20, 2012)

What is the correct Dx code to use for Vestibular Migraine(AKA Migraine associated vertigo)?
 Thanks to anyone who can help....


----------



## Biller385 (Nov 20, 2012)

Google it.  When you google vestibular migraine is comes up with 346.8 and 386.  Run thru the list to see if there is a match.

Cathy


----------



## pajohnson (Nov 20, 2012)

I just wanted to be as specific as I can when billing dx codes. Thanks for your help


----------

